# milk car capacity



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a used milk car. What is the max number of milk cans it will hold? Thanks, Don


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine came with 5 silver cans. I bought additional white ones which do not fit. I haven't taken the time to determine what goes with what. 

It is a very popular accessory on my table.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine has 7. I saw some on ebay and wondered if it would take more. Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The original Lionel issue had 7 cans.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

tried looking up "Lionel milk car" on Google. they show some kind of deck and a box car.
Is that what it is?
can you give me a model number or something, so us newbies can see a picture of it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dlbraly said:


> tried looking up "Lionel milk car" on Google. they show some kind of deck and a box car.
> Is that what it is?
> can you give me a model number or something, so us newbies can see a picture of it?



Save this link it has all the post war trains....by Lionel.
Go back to home or to the master index to navigate.

Check it out here is one,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3662_operating_car.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3462_operating_car.htm

another,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3472_operating_car.htm

another,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3482_operating_car.htm

another,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_3672_operating_car.htm


----------



## Srook (Jan 3, 2013)

There were a bunch of milk cars produced in the post war years:
3462
3472
3482
3662
3672
They all came with the platform. I have the 3472. It's nice but it is quite loud and the cans either come flying out of the car or they flop out depending on how much voltage you have to the track. I read that Lionel sold over 8 million of the 3472 alone.

Scott


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

ok, so what I saw was correct.
Looking to see if I can find one in action


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

HEY! thats cool!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb8KN1VaAps


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dlbraly said:


> ok, so what I saw was correct.
> Looking to see if I can find one in action



I just randomly picked one,


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

the one I linked to, he had a bunch of different models of milk cars and showed each one.
The one at the end was real smooth and did not make much noise.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The little man throwing the milk cans out in the above you tube I posted look like my Fedx or UPS drivers delivering my trains to my front door. :laugh:

Just wing them, aim for the porch then run away, don't even knock or ring the bell!:retard:

Around this area thieves (tri-state area right now mainly NY and Long Island) are following the delivery trucks and taking all the packages that they throw at your door. It was just on the news again last night.
Signing for a package is a thing of the past! Even if you pay extra for it!

I used to have a regular UPS man deliver he would get a signature for all his deliveries.
They said he was too slow! They transferred him to a business route.

Now I have a new toss and run UPS driver every time!:smilie_daumenneg:
But they are all the same, USPS, UPS, FEDX, just toss and burn rubber!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine works with six cans reliably. I converted mine to TMCC so I have control of the exact voltage used to activate the solenoid. Mine is the 36621 that is a bit larger than most of the PW cars.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

The 703-8011 looks real smooth.

and with a 42407 it will load the 703-8011

Cool stuff.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the a few of these, the one Grj has is my favorite. I have the operating track sepratly powered. It makes it easier to set the correct power. The white milk cans are non magnetic ( or so I was told). I believe these are for the k-line version. (My lhs only had k-line milk loaders and the replacement cans for them ). The magnectic ones catch the platform , even at high speeds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the 36621 doesn't work well with the magnetic cans, so I use the non-magnetic ones in it. The other models like the magnetic cans. I also have the K-Line milk car with both the loading and unloading platforms, it has a motor drive that smoothly unloads the cans, very cool.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

John, did they make more the one modle of that car? It'sthe bigger one with the brown roof right, way bigger then the other milk cars? That's the one I was talking about and have had no problems with the magnetic milk cans. I did clean the shoot and adjust it a bit to have it work. When I got it the milk cans would get jammed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the one I have, the two-tone one is larger than the others. Mine doesn't like the magnetic cans, but works fine with the non-magnetic cans. I'm pretty sure it actually came with the non-magnetic cans.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

*That's part of the fun*

Post War Milk Cars:
The loud buzzing, the fact that some times a can fails to deliver, the challenge of finding the correct voltage for most dependable delivery, and the crazy quickness and cuteness of the milkman are all part of the fun of the postwar milk car that has charmed kids and very old kids for generations. If it was quiet, and worked like clockwork every time, not requiring any effort or challenge, it would have not become the joyful blockbuster that it has been for 60 years. 
Note: be sure to use original heavy milk cans, never the modern light replacements.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Just received my milk car and platform in the mail today! A good e-bay buy at 10 bucks plus shipping. I was pleased to discover 5 original milk cans stuck inside the car that were not listed in the add, thought I was going to have to buy some. It is dirty and needs cleaned up but worked well when I tested it. Has anyone done a thread on cleaning, tuning one of these up? I didn't find one with the search. Any hints would be helpful before I try to tear into this. Seems like many of us could benefit from something like that. Thanks
Randy
Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the cleaning follows the general principals of cleaning up an operating accessory, I've never felt the need to post a specific thread on these. I've had probably half a dozen of them over the years, I have two now, one is TMCC equipped, the other is unmodified.


----------

